# del bay report



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Took the wife out of lewes on the angler head Boat. Great weather nice seas, excellent crew and to top it off she caught more fish then I did. Next trip she'll bait her own hooks and take her fish off too. Every had a good amount of hard head in the coolers. Some small sea bass, small sharks, and a sea trout. My best catch of the day was a nice tangle. After we got the lines untangled something still did not feel right I got my rig back with a short but heavy flounder on it. 16.5 inches and he went back. I did see a hand full of other flounder come up and back they went.

Bait, bwft not the ticket today, frozen salted spot chunks pulled up some big hh, boat bait worked the best, and minnows came in second and the flounder took it

got to back to work to fund my next trip

damifinow fish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report and glad you and your wife had a successful day. Tangled lines are just part of headboat fishing. What type of bait did the boat supply? Is the Angler a 1/2 or full day trip? Thanks again for the report.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you Google "Delaware Headboats" you'll find the info on the Angler along with other headboats. The Angler leaves Lewes at 8:00AM and returns at 2:00PM and the cost is $45.00 per head.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I bet the boat bait was squid. Doubt
any partyboat in the mid atlantic sails
without some.


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

The Angler left the dock at 8 am on the dot. The boat was pretty full by 7:30 am. We got there around 7 am and the back of the boat was full. I perfer the side for a little shade and back support anyway. We got back to the dock around 2 pm. As far as boat bait I think I saw oyster and squid in the bucket and then they cut up some shark for bait. In that part of the bay I've been using sinkers from 8oz to 14oz so take a rod that can handle that and fish.

Damifinow fish


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Must be some strong current or a fast drift to need 14 oz. but nothing suprises me in the DB. I've used up to 12 oz.  Did the Angler anchor at all or just drift the whole time?


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

He drifted. 

I only saw one hang up on the botton when we drifted over a oyster bed. What a suprize for my wife when she pulled up a softball size of small oysters on her first drop.

damifinow fish


----------

